# UK Wire Strippers



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I was looking through the Knipex catalog and was checking out their wire strippers. They don't carry strippers like we have here in the States. For you guys that don't use your sidecutters to strip out wire and actually use wire strippers, do you use something like what's on this website: http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=182&no_cache=1&L=1 ?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Speaking as one of the only 3 sparks in the entire population of the UK that will admit to using his snips to strip wire...yes. I sometimes use the automatic version 4 or so items down when stripping trirated panel wire, and have on occasions used the first item when working live [hot]. BUT 99.99% of the time it is the snips [side cutters]:shifty:


----------

